# The Irritations Of Life



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

I’m getting old and there are things that are starting to bother me more and more . I’m not saying I’m ready to stroll the neighborhood with an electric cattle prod , and zapping any person who bugs me.

BUT

Here is a small list of “stuff” that pisses me off .. Am I alone in theses irritating habits of our fellow human beings? Or is it just me? 

1 People who stand in supermarket checkout lines and then spend 5 minutes combing through their purse for money . Was it a surprise that the cashier was going to demand payment?

2 People who are walking along ( shopping malls are a favorite haunt) in front of you and suddenly stop. Do they ever consider that there may be someone behind them?

3 People who insist on playing their car stereos at a level that causes my Tim Horton’s coffee to vibrate in it’s holder. I’ve also noticed that they are never playing anything I like.

4 Women who do their makeup in the rearview mirror.

5 People who cannot park their SUV’s in under 10 minutes. I have better things to do with my life than watch a motor moron perform this exercise …Get a smaller vehicle.

6 Anything to do with Air Canada. 

7 Servers in restaurants who leave little happy faces on my bill.. It’s not cute!

8 Automated telephone switchboards that claim to “serve me better”. They don’t, they help the company save costs!

9 Any TV show that interviews an actor or nonpolitical celebrity about his or her political views. Who cares? What qualifications do they have to justify their opinions? 

10 People who feel the need to shout out “ paaaaarty” in a bar after they have had a few beers. This person usually has some sort of team shirt on .

11 People who post the same topic on bulletin boards over and over and over again. The reason that these lonely people are on the net is because nobody wants to talk to them in the flesh.

I’m sure I’ve missed some but I feel better sharing this with others.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

In no particular order:

Cheapness.

Men in track pants, especially ones with holes and/or dirty ones.

Hork on the sidewalk.

Gum on the sidewalk.

Trash on nature trails (or anywhere it shouldn't be, for that matter)...especially McDonalds trash.

Motorcycles that loudly go rip-roaring past your home.

The newer Much Music and Much More Music with all that celebrity crap. (Why are Pamela Anderson, the Olsen twins and Ben Affleck on these stations???)

People who don't vote and then complain about the government.

Commercials...99% of them anyway.

Those new telemarketing messages that get sent directly to your voicemail.


I have more, but that's all I can think of right now!
By the way, I put on make up in the rearview mirror!!! But I'm *very* careful and only do it when stopped at a light.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

</font>
Kids who were born and raised in rural Canada who insist speaking in Ebonics. Especially caucasians. We don't have "hoods", and no, I didn't "axe" you a question.</font>
And pull your [email protected]¢kin' pants up while you're at it. If you had any idea why the trend started in the first place, or what the meaning is behind it -- don't bother. You know what, don't bother either way. You still look stupid.</font>
People who purposefully bump into you... when there's more than enough room.</font>
Incessant swearing. There are far more creative ways to express yourself.</font>
People who think they're beer "connoisseurs", and insist on talking _loudly_ enough for everyone to hear how dumb they really are.</font>
Snobs. Whatever preconceptions I had of you were quickly deminished when I saw the stick up your a**.</font>
Name-brand whores. Yes, I saw your Tommy Hilfiger, Calvin Klein whatever. I don't care. You're still a pretentious d!ck.</font>
Older people who insist on telling younger people how much better off "I" have it. You don't know me; so don't presume you know how "well" I have it.</font>
...

There's so much more.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

many of the above, plus

people who call and then start a conversation by saying 'How are you today?", without first introducing themselves.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Wow Manny...you really let fly! I'm laughing my head off!!

Such anger!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Wow, MannyP, you don't like brand-name clothes? I'd rather wear brand-name clothes (like I do) instead of no-name, no-good-quality crap - and it's pretty much impossible to find brand-named clothes that _don't_ show a company logo on the front or back. You seem pretty picky.  

My beef, personally, is older people accusing or complaining about us young people about what we're doing wrong these days... "When I was your age...." is how they always like to start. When you were "my age," it was in the 1970's - welcome to 2004 and get with the program!  Things change. Lol.

[ September 13, 2004, 09:40 PM: Message edited by: ehMax ]


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> People who purposefully bump into you... when there's more than enough room.


This is one of my qualms with Walmart, Everytime I go there...
Someone bumps into me when It's obvious they didn't have to.

Although while in London, England I found someone that liked
to kick my heels in hopes of making me walk faster...I kicked
him back and he was shocked...I told him I'm a Canadian and we
don't take any sh!t from anyone...So back off before I kick your
Mum too. (If you could imagine a Brit with a tail...It was between
his legs and he was very ashamed)

Dave


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

People who pull out in front of you on the road when there wasn't enough time, then go slowly, causing you to have to slow down. I am sorry, but if I have to slow down, YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE PULLED OUT IN FRONT OF ME!!!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Lars: Of course I have brand name clothing.

And no, I'm not picky -- I appreciate a wider _variety_ of B/N clothing; I'm taking about the people you see walking down the street _completely_ dressed in clothing made by one or two particular companies (ie: TH, or CK) -- and nothing but. Seriously, I went to school with a chap who swore he wore nothing _BUT_ Tommy... and insisted he tell everyone how expensive it was. Watches, hats, pants, shirts, socks, coats, cologne, underwear... if TH made food, I'm sure he'd buy that too.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I do the grocery shopping so I have many isssues.

Grocery Shopping peeves:

Leaving their shopping cart in the lane after emptying groceries on conveyer; HeLLO! I have my hands full, I can't move your cart for you!

For those that park so close to the door I *have* to bump their cars with my bags of groceries; They usually move a few feet back after that. Fridays are worst.

Parking in handicap areas without a permit.

Leaving a cart in the lineup and rushing off to do your shopping, 1 item at a time. %^&*[email protected]@!! By the time they get to the cash they have the cart half full and I have to wait 20 minutes for them to checkout. Who started that?

These stupid express lanes for 8 items or less. The only other lanes open have peeps with full carts. Should be 10 item and 20 item express lanes.

Leaving the grocery cart behind my car because they're too LAZY to put it in the coral.

Reading material at checkouts: SEX, FAT, SKINNY, WHO'S BAD, WHO's HOT,.... I've never seen anyone actually pick up a magazine and buy it, funny eh?

"Did you find everything you were looking for?"
Yup, that's why I'm at the checkout and the 5 people behind me would be pleased if you could send some someone to find the tomatoes on sale that you don't have on the shelf. To let me know that you don't have any and can get a raincheck. YUP.


----------



## Noodleboy (Apr 24, 2003)

In no particular order:

- buying a new condo and having the developer and construction company say it's okay that the "new" home is damaged and defective.
- buying a new condo and having ONHWP tell me the same as the above.
- working on contracts where the production staff yell at you because you're not doing the job their way - but wait, they've never done the job before and my crew has over 10 years experience per person.
- being paid PEANUTS for the above contract and the abuse.

There's a lot more, but these sum up my life over the past 8 months.
Good thing I have a wonderful girlfriend who's been with me every step of the way! I'm surprised she hasn't run off yet!

Noodleboy.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> Parking in handicap areas without a permit.


I have some handicapped in-laws that love to handle these
types of people...My in-laws break off toothpicks in their key locks.
That usually stops the "Able bodied people" from parking in
handicapped spots again.

Dave


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

People that post lists


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lars, "when I was your age", we had more respect for our elders.......especially those who fought in "the big one...WWII". Just kidding.

Add to the list practical jokers, those who cheat, those who steal, and people who try to pet my doxies without first asking permission, and it they will bite.


----------



## solidgood (Apr 5, 2004)

Vancouver bus drivers.

They are the grumpiest people I've ever met. They wear dark sunglasses and seem to brake with two feet for the pure joy of seeing their fares bounce around against each other. If you don't like driving bus, get a different job, if you do like it then drive nice.


----------



## solidgood (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh and did I mention?

*leaf blowers*


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> Oh and did I mention?
> 
> *leaf blowers*


I have an electric Weed eater leaf mulcher blower/sucker and
quite frankly even though I hate the sound it makes...I have no
choice but to use it once a year...I just feel sorry for the neighbours.

It's the only way that I can mulch all the leaves and compost
them, If I don't do it...Then I'll have to lug a lot of leaf bags to
the curb and even then the city seems to take their sweet time
picking them up. (Usually they end up emptied out all over the street)

Dave


----------



## Josh (Mar 12, 2002)

People who complain about almost everything.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

I shall come back to this. With the day I had all I could see putting down would be one looooong run-on sentence consisting of about 85% profanity.









And well, I've been told swearing isn't cool here.  So in order to avoid a 'timeout' I'll come back later. 

Oh I'll be back.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

People on an escalator in front of me chatting and stop as soon as they get off to continue chatting.

I now just run them over and say, sorry but the escalator threw me into you.

Cheers


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I love this thread...it's got to be good therapy...

Because it's back-to-school time, and, after a long happy summer on campus, I'm now surrounded by loathsome undergraduates who can't spell their ID numbers. The current pebble in my shoe is people (mostly girls with too much makeup) who insist on stopping to chat with their friends (or, even worse, on their cell phones) in the middle of a corridor during class-change while half a million other people are trying to get from point A to point B.

The other thing that is really starting to bug me is how all these kids seem to have so much money...where do they get so much cash?

Cheers


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

> ...pebble in my shoe'


I like that. The pebble in my shoe and has been for like 3 months.. feels like longer. 

I live in a loft/studio sort of thingy in the city during the week [farm gurl on the weekends]. For the most part it's relatively quiet here, especially in the evenings, dogs bark and stuff.. but that's ok. The building across the street has been doing SOMETHING to the parking lot all summer !!! I didn't know that it was possible to have to jackhammer everyday for so many months. 

(insert string of profanity here)

they start at 730 am and it makes me crazy! I reararnged my studio to make it a better,brighter working environment.. but I don't have TV or movies available in here yet so all I get to hear is the constant hammering.. I have tried blasting music, but it just makes me more agitated. grrrr... I wonder if they will be jackhammering the ice in the winter? 
I think now it is more than a pebble - it's a boulder in my shoe.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Irritations, _eh?_

1) Compulsive, needless, endless cell-phone use. All to talk about absolutely nothing.

2) People who can't seem to stop talking about themselves, or what they did, or where they're going, or what they bought, or what so-and-so did or said, or bla bla blaaaaaa... 

3) Those stupid huge hip-hoppy baggy pants with the butt down to the back of the knees. Bared midriffs & visible navels too.

4) People eating, shaving, trimming their nails, fixing their hair or putting makeup on, or performing other bodily maintenance or beautification routines on the commuter train.

5) At the university where I work, all over campus, people stopping to chat in the worst possible place and blocking others' progress. Doorways, top/bottom of escalators, middle of the sidewalk, you name it.

6) Having to explain something to someone six different times, in six different ways, before they finally clue in.

7) Incorrect use of apostrophes, and incorrect use of _there, they're, their._









8) "Why" do some people "insist" on putting certain words "in" quotation marks for no "apparent" reason?
















9) The boy-racer across the street and his noisy, _NOISY!_ tarted-up Honda Civic. Hope you lose your driver's license, punk.

10) People who take ten minutes at an automatic teller, doing half a dozen banking transactions, then doing what adds up to about a month of bankbook updates, and making me WAIT when I just want to withdraw a few bucks and _vamoose_.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Oh yeah. Forgot.

11) Thread crapping.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Of course everyone sees this coming from me, but:

*Bad drivers.* This includes people who drive too slow, drive too fast in city/residential areas, drive beyond their skill level, fail to signal, don't respect emergency vehicles, don't keep right except to pass, disrespect other drivers, don't maintain their vehicles properly...

The list continues, but that's a good part of it. Driving is such an important thing for me, I've never taken it for granted.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Mean people suck.


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

People who drive with their Fog Lights on! [some people call them driving lights  ]
Especially on new Pontiacs, Fords, some Chryslers and those idiots with the after market lights that haven't been adjusted properly. A lot of them are brighter than the high beams and of course it's illegal to drive at night with them on with oncoming traffic.

But that's OK, if they want to drive with all their lights on, so will I and on comes the High Beams


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

• people who can't tell time

• these same people who now think that because thet left late that I'm in their way

• and think that for some reason their time is more important than my time

• people who don't return phone messages

• drivers who race past you when the road shifts from 2 lanes to one only to stop to turn left half a block up the road

• drivers who can't hold a constant speed on the highway - especially two-lane highways where it is hard to pass - I don't mind driving behind you if you are driving 80 or 90 or even 100 but cheewhiz it's frustrating to brake every 10 seconds because you can't decide what speed to drive, speed up, slow down - MAKE UP YOUR MIND!

• thoughtless drivers who block the intersection because the traffic ahead is not moving and the light turns red but they still think that their time is more important than anybody else's

• people who bid on my eBay auctions and then refuse to pay because they changed their mind - AND then give me a negative feedback because I gave them one for wasting my time

• spammers and spam

• people who waste my time

and lastly • people who use the F word for nouns, verbs, adjectives, pronouns - and all in the same sentence. 

I have more ....


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

*and lastly • people who use the F word for nouns, verbs, adjectives, pronouns - and all in the same sentence. *

Fum fastidiously followed foo, fie fastforwarded foolishly, fearsomely fumbled, fitfully failed.

Forsooth!

iG/<


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

- those people driving high-end cars who drive as if they're more important than me because their car is more expensive. Contrary to popular belief, Volvo, Mercedes and BMW do have turn signals

- sport motorcycle riders with absolutely no respect for the law. Somehow I don't think it's necessary to do 120+ km/h through a residential area

- any car who's muffer has been intentionally modified

- any car belching exhaust smoke. Drive Clean is there for a reason.

- motorists that have absolutely no respect for cyclists. Too many times this summer have I been almost struck by a car when I was obeying the rules of the road.

- people who are clearly wronged, but don't speak up for themselves.

- people who shun others who do speak up for themselves

- telemarketers, especially those who call on weekends

Those are just a few...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

My current list of peeves:

Working hard at something and not seeming to make any progress.

The 4.6 billion dollar ringtone industry. It's called vibrate. It's wonderful and non-obtrusive.

Not reading posted dates. The flyer starts on Tuesday. It has been for years. (However, we all make the same mistake)

Assuming without knowing.

Hard to use / kludgy applications and Operating Systems. _Windows not included surprisingly, it's just a pain_


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

The word bungalow... not the actual building just the word.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Okay, I have another:

People who go on about how much better PCs are than Macs!!!!!!


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

I suppose my biggest peeve at the moment would be people (not just women) who wear way too much perfume or cologne. I figure they wear a lot because they don't bathe and would have a somewhat more socially unacceptable odour.

James


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

*I figure they wear a lot because they don't bathe and would have a somewhat more socially unacceptable odour.*
Nah, they are just from the subset of people who don't believe that "Less is better".

I know what you mean JS... standing to such a person in an elevator is a trying olfactory experience. 

There was that one time when I nearly fainted from inhaling way too much of someone's Shalimar. Ack!

iG/<


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

It's more of a query really...Not that I could care less,
But why is it that there are 2 types of school buses in Ontario?

The first type of school bus has able bodied children in it that
seem to be enjoying themselves jumping up and down on their
seats without the resrictions of seat belts.
When this school bus stops on a roadway the school bus has
bright flashing lights that come on and people in their cars stop
to let the children get off the bus in safety.

The second type of school bus is for the disabled, This school
bus has lots of restraining belts and seatbelts, But when this
school bus stops to disembark its school children there are no
bright flashing lights and the people in their cars are whizzing
by like there is no need to be cautious.

Just an observation.

Dave


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

• People who talk on cell phones while driving. Pull over! And, no, you're not that bloody important!

• People who bath in perfume. Yuck!

• E-mails and messages with no capital letters. (Dont' even get me started on AOL-speak... )

• People who believe a sense of self means being self-indulgent or selfish.

• Reality T.V. Nothing real about it except the huge revenue they make off gullible people who should do something better and more meaningful with their lives.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

This thread is WAYYY to good to be true!









How did I miss it so far?

I agree with a lot of the irritating stuff that has been posted here. And I also recognise a few things that I may have been doing or saying that may have been mentioned. I shall attempt to modify my scurrilous behavior, forthwith. (Don't laugh...it MIGHT happen)







 

Okay...so here's my list:

-People who say "ECK-Cetera" instead of "ET-Cetera". It drives me batty. I have no idea why.

-People who are trying VERY hard to adopt an artificial badass attiude by purchasing a Harley-Davidson motorcycle and wearing black leather when they are on weekend leave from their job in the accounting department of the telephone company. We know who you are. We are not amused. Nor are we fooled by your silly charade. Get a real life, then check back later. Eventually, we'll stop laughing and take you seriously.

-Idiot-stick puppies who spend tens of thousands of dollars hopping up ridiculous looking japanese economy cars in order to get a hundred extra horsepower. And who then stick a giant wing on the back. This is a serious and ultimately fatal accident just waiting to happen. On a street that I may be driving on. Stick to video games in yer Mum's basement and stay off the roads that you obviously know NOTHING about!

Or I may have to show up in person and rip that silly wing off your sh*tbox and beat you with the wet end. I'm serious.  

-Women who think that those ultra low-cut pants somehow make them look good. Especially from the back. They do NOT! They are HIDEOUS! They ruin the female shape in ways that I can't begin to describe!

Get a friend to follow you down the street and tape you with a video camera when you are wearing low-cut pants. Then go home and watch the tape. Rinse and repeat, if necessary...until you figure it out for yourself. BLECCHHH!









-Tattoos on otherwise pretty girls. "Gee...I have this wonderful expanse of soft pretty skin. Think I'll put a big purple devil's head on it, just to make it perfect!"

YUCKOLA! 

-Distracted drivers of smallish cars who pull out in front of large trucks (like the one that I drive) and then hit the brakes at the beginning of a hill, forcing the perviously aforementioned large truck to instantly lose all of it's carefully gathered momentum and labour up the hill in low gear. Or car drivers who are completely ignorant of the laws of physics, and who somehow assume that large trucks can actually stop on a dime. Despite all the evidence to the contrary. And who regularly bet their lives that we CAN. (This is the gene pool attempting to clean itself of unwanted mutations, I think.). 

-Architects who design loading docks that allow for two trucks to park side by side...as long as they don't actually have a set of working mirrors sticking out. Why don't they allow for the extra width of the mirrors? Especially since external rearveiw mirrors are absolutely crucial to every large truck?

Or...would all the rest of you prefer that the big trucks that share the road with you do away with those big mirrors and simply change lanes based upon pure luck and good fortune, devil take the hindmost? 

-My biggest and latest Pet Peeve? People who are WAYYY too long-winded at this forum.









Which is why I'll now take my leave, and close my gaping pie hole. At least for this evening. While offering my most sincere apologies to the two or three of you who have managed to actually slog all the way through this overly-long post.

Yikes. Time for bed.


----------



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

People who go to bed in the middle of a post


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

"Or I may have to show up in person and rip that silly wing off your sh*tbox and beat you with the wet end. I'm serious. "

hahaha....well said macnutt

for me....

- People who use double negatives. "I didn't do nothing" 
aarrrgghhh, winds me up like you won't believe.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Bad tippers.

People who round their portion of a bill down whereby you have to make up for it or else point out their miscalculation.

People that borrow money and then forget. If you know you're the kind of person that forgets, then write it down!!!


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

- Almost everything with a small, LOUD, motor -- leaf blowers, lawn mowers, motorcycles, snow mobiles, ATVs -- in an otherwise peaceful neighbourhood or quiet countryside;

- People who say and/or write 'try and do', instead of 'try to do';

- Drivers who turn left on busy streets without using their turn indicators;

- Smokers who hang out by the front doors, littering the ground with their butts and the air with their smoke;

- Dog owners who don't train their overly friendly or overly aggressive dogs to give people space;

- Seeds in seedless oranges;

- Colourized black and white movies;

- TV stations and networks that constantly shuffle their viewing schedule.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

- People who throw litter out of car windows. What morons throw out Tim Horton cups and Maccy D wrappers at stop lights ? Talk about sh*tting on your doorstep!

- In fact people who litter in general. Many a time have I raced down the street after someone who "dropped" something !

- People who don't pick up dog poo. Just disgusting.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

on the question why no flashing lights for the disabled school bus - easy ... 

My sister works for Sunbeam homes and drives the bus when necessary - I already asked this question and here's the answer ... it takes an average 5-10 minutes (depending on the child) to embark or disembark the bus. Do you really think that the bus would be allowed to hold up traffic for that long? Second - the child is disabled and is, one, either in a wheelchair, or two, escorted by hand to and from their front door. Either way these are children that are highly unlikely or unable to dart into traffic without looking.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I liked the pants and tatoo ones MacNutt.

I've seen enough women (some very young and already sporting pot bellies) with low-cut unflattering jeans. Don't they have mirrors or any sense of style/modesty/sight? Those jeans make even most attractive women look like they have a pot-belly because of the way they sit. Very unflattering as you say.

The trend of bad tatoos. Those teenage girls and young women are like so unique. Just like everyone else. 

Maybe some of us should go into laser removal surgery! It will likely be big business in 10 years or so.

"So you want the lower back tatoo removal special, eh? Get in line!"


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"_I've seen enough women (some very young and already sporting pot bellies) with low-cut unflattering jeans. Don't they have mirrors or any sense of style/modesty/sight? Those jeans make even most attractive women look like they have a pot-belly because of the way they sit. Very unflattering as you say. _

Is that saying something about the woman or the reviewer


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Extremely low cut pants only look good on one body type: the extremely thin, or rather, those with little body shape to begin with. 

Low cut jeans on girls (and women) who are even a little bit overweight result in belly-hanging-over-belt syndrome, which looks bad in any context.

Personally I can find just about any body type attractive, so long as the person dresses to flatter their particular body type and not current fashion trends.

A short word on those Japanese car people, I know a couple of them, and they are as diverse a crowd as any. While the stereotype is certainly applicable in some cases, I know some people who know more about these cars, and how to drive them, than most people know about anything.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Adding to my earlier list:

12) Cashiers at McDonald's who do not understand what you want to order if you identify it by name, instead of its number on the menu.

13) Someone at the office really (I mean _really_) reeked of garlic today.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

_Someone at the office really (I mean really) reeked of garlic today.
_

Any Transylvanians in your heritage....might explain your irritation


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm not entirely sure what you're suggesting MacDoc. Is this a *wink-wink* suggestion to another thread that has got entirely too silly?

If women want to dress skimpily, they should at least do so to flatter their form. But maybe that's being chauvinistic or some other equally undesirable term.

PB put it right.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's a little bit  BUT it's still a valid point if you think about it.
You'd get grade F from the naturists  

I love the femine form but also recognize that not all are blessed with "ideal" bodies yet ALL still deserve to dress as they please without getting dissed about it.

That's one thing I LIKE about this decade - even IBM dropped the "dress code". 
Nothing serious just a wry observation about observation.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*not all are blessed with "ideal" bodies yet ALL still deserve to dress as they please without getting dissed about it.*

They can dress as they please, but that doesn't make a belly hanging over a belt attractive, even if the wearer is comfortable with it. :/


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

One of the reasons that I mentioned the low cut pants pet peeve is because I don't think it complements ANY female body style or shape. It's just plain UGLY. Simple as that.









Women tend to be very conscious of their appearance. Much more so than most males, in my experience. It must have taken a sales job that will go down in the history of Madison Avenue to persuade so many women to dress up in something that is guaranteed to make them look bad. And to pay good money in order to do it.







 

Each generation has some sort of style faux-pas that they look back on from comfortable middle age and say..."What the HECK were we _THINKING_ "
















It usually happens when the photo album is pulled out, about twenty years after the fad has passed.

Low-cut pants (and probably hideous tattoos) on women will be this generations "disco", I'll bet.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

MacDoc, I have nothing against nudity. I'm from Salt Spring after all. A woman's naked body is beautiful. The jury is still out on us men though - what with that silly dangly bit between our legs.

MacNutt put it succinctly in his last post. 

The current low cut jeans look is generally as flattering as plumber crack (and if you like that MacDoc, I don't want to know about it).


----------



## Tara (Aug 17, 2004)

The thing is, it doesn't matter so much how you look as how you think you look. So since none of you all are going to go telling all the women whom you don't think dress well that they're making themselves unattractive to you, we can go and be happy and comfortable in our clothes now, and laugh at ourselves in twenty years. In the mean time, we'll all just have to deal with less-attractive-to-you-than-they-could-be women running around wasting visual space...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

CC run a thought experiment ala Albert E. but in the human socialization area instead of physics.

You are wandering in a pine forest and a particular elegant looking tree catches your eye, the shape, the sweep of the branches, proportions et. You even take a photo. You consider it a natural beauty.

Do you then view the rest of the trees as "ugly"??  

••
Now on the other hand Tara gets it.!!!


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I didn't say "ugly" MacDoc. I don't even know why I'm answering you on this. Oh yeah it's because I've had enough of your condescending tone.

You're just another person on this thread. You're entitled to your own opinion but stop talking like you're an authority because you're not.

This is a light-hearted pet peeve and you throw out answers that just don't quite line up with what I've said. Maybe you're just missing the tone of my comments and maybe I'm missing your tone too. But the approach and tone of your last post is well... a pet peeve of mine!

If you're trying to be light-hearted and teasing, I'm not reading your last comment as thus despite the emoticons.

Naturism is nudism and has nothing to do with jeans, low-cut or otherwise. Again, if you were intending to be funny, I missed it.

Do I think this subject is shallow, a bit goofy, and am I being slightly ironic?: yes.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> I don't even know why I'm answering you on this. Oh yeah it's because I've had enough of your condescending tone.


Exactly!

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Tara "gets it" macdoc. Or...at the very least...she accepts the situation, and can laugh about it. Or plans to, in the very near future. 









But you, on the other hand, don't even seem to be on the same page.  

It's NOT about "one tree being far more beautiful than all of the others". Nothing of the sort.

Okay. This is going to take a bit of work...bear with me....and, lets use your little scenario to illustrate the current situation. But we'll modify it to represent the reality. Just to make it a bit easier for you:

All of the trees in the forest are beautiful. Some are more beautiful than others...but all are breathtaking to behold. Just as they naturally are.

Then...one of the trees suddenly decides to cut off almost all of it's branches (these trees are able to determine their own look...just like women are) and also decides to carve a some ugly graffiti into its trunk. Which will leave an unsightly scar that will only look worse, as the years pass.  

This tree also decides that it would be stylish and "individual" to tie a thick cable tightly around it's lower trunk. That way, after a while, it will develop a large bulge below the cable.

Soooo "Stylish". And so TOTALLY "different" from all of the run of the mill trees in the forest, too!   

Pretty soon...a whole bunch of the other trees decide that this is the "look" for them! WOW...a new fashion trend is born!









After a while...the whole forest of naturally beautiful trees has chopped a bunch of their branches off, and almost all are sporting crude carved graffiti of varying types on their trunks. They also have large unsightly bulges below the now-standard tightly wound cable that is twisted around their lower regions.

Giant improvement over what nature gave them, eh? And SOOOO stylish too! And so "individual"!(PEEE-YYOOOOKE!!)









Get the picture?

[ September 18, 2004, 09:55 PM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for _nailing_ the point home MacNutt. Pun, perhaps, intended.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Strange, Tara seemed to catch the drift.
It's what you bring to it and MacNutt did indeed "nail: it. 
Wasn't the title irritations?? 
There was an ironic bit of chauvinism that I found a tad funny and I think you caught it too.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You couldn't get outside your own worldview with a timewarp...........thanks for making my point....again.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'll leave it up to the people here at ehmac who are following this thread to decide who is "way out there" and who is not.

And I'm not sure if I've "made you're point for you" or not, macdoc.

Being as how it seems to have been cast down from a lofty point that no mere mortal, short of your own divine self, can ever hope to concieve of.

Know what I mean?

No...probably you don't.  

And that says a lot about your argument, really. Just on it's own.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Stop bating each other boys.

---

I'm curious to know what women think of thong panties.

Some women swear by them as more comfortable. Others feel like they're wearing a permanent dental-floss wedgie. Women any comments? 

(Maybe I'm being too hopeful that any woman will reply. Hope springs eternal though!)

I don't even like tighty whities so I couldn't see wearing thong underwear even if I had anatomy that allowed me to.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm not sure what women think of thong undies...

But that pair of purple sequined ones that I'm wearing right now is totally riding up me b***crack...as we speak! 









YIKES! I feel terribly _CONSTRICTED_ right now ...and I may be getting a serious icecream headache from this, as well! Maybe even an asthma attack!









Damn the gods of fashion, and their evil ways! Why should we have to wear this stuff...just to be cool? A POX on their collective houses, I say!









Who's with me on this?


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Maybe no one else is writing because between you and I they're scared. And rightly so!  

He he he... "pox."


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

None of them need be scared until AFTER I whip these puppies _OFF_ , laddie! 









Which I am about to do RIGHT NOW, by the way.(To HECK with being "In Style, while Online". I just want comfort...and no more headaches!)









Caution to all of you who may be faint of heart: 

Strong men may swoon...women and lassies may be completely overcome. Housepets may be struck dead where they stand, birds may drop from the sky in mid-flight (the power may even go out, once I drop trou...it's happened before)

Don't say that I didn't warn ye!  

Okay. Here goes.....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

_AAHHHHHHH...much BETTER!_


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

If Chauvinism is simply stating that you find a current fashion trend unappealing, then just about everyone I know has been a chauvinist at some point or another.

Personally, I don't mind low cut pants on women for the most part. Contrary to what Macnutt said, I find that they can emphasize curves. That is of course, if they are not too low cut. I've seen women walking around wearing pants so low they literally have to hold them up when they walk on stairs, so low that they might as not be wearing pants at all.

The trick, with any fashion really, is to show off just as mush as is required to spark the imagination of those the wearer wants to attract. Since showing too much requires no imagination at all on the part of the attractee, there is no allure there.

As I said, just about any body type can be attractive, you just have to dress to flatter it.

Oh, and CC, if you really want to write some essays you can do some of mine. I have 5 this semester in just three classes.

And one last thing, one of my biggest pet peeves (especially here in Vancouver): PEOPLE WHO WALK UNDER AWNINGS WITH UMBRELLAS. If you have an umbrella, stop taking up space under the only cover around for those without.


----------



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

Now back to our regularly scheduled broadcast.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Regarding the chauvanism, I say, "Yay and Nay."

Men who wear a belly shirt or something similar would appear on this list too. However, men are generally dull and simple in their style choices so it's harder to drum up specific fashion faux-pas examples. Also the trend is that men usually don't go to as great a lengths to be fashionable or stand out with their clothing choices. We prefer showing off, doing feats of strength and uhhh... oh nevermind. I am generalizing a bit but as a part of youth culture I feel it's fair for me to make this sort of observation.

I wish men did wear more outrageous clothing. It'd be amusing. Also I could get away with wearing this gold dress shirt I have... errr... I mean I saw. Yeah.

If I were to make this a more serious observation, I'd say the generation below me should feel free to wear what they want; however, they have overstepped my bounds of good taste. Perhaps I just don't understand the statement some of them are trying to make; most of them however aren't making any statement they're just mindlessly following a trend. (This is one of my true pet peeves: people don't think for themselves nearly enough!)

I better stop now before I open a whole new can of worms. Let me just close by saying, if a young woman chooses to brand her back and wear unflattering pants, it's her choice. No argument from me. Nevertheless, I think it's a poor choice in my fairly liberal books. Besides what I don't approve of is when it is girls under 13 years of age dressing like this. That's the image I conjure up in my mind in this discussion and I didn't fully intend it for mature women.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

In case anyone is wondering why my posts are becoming so long when I intend them to be short: I've come to realizationt that I'm going through university withdrawal. Too much time and no essays to write.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

CC has a pretty good take on this. Which makes me think that the younger generation is going to do "just fine"..thank you very much.   

(Not that I ever doubted that they would, BTW)  

Silly and severely ugly "fashion statements" are not confined to any single generation or era. We ALL have seen them, and succumbed to them, at one time or another. Future generations will not be immune to this madness, either....I'd suspect.







 

I'll stop talking now. And listen to what some of the rest of you may have to say about this. Might be quite illuminating.

Especially if we can get a few more of the female members of this forum to speak up on this subject.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Chauvinism actually isn't the exact thing I was amused at it more the cultural "mores" I was giggling at..........which doesn't need to be "sexed". Macnutt applied them to trees which brought more giggles.

What generation hasn't decried the kids clothes of the next one.......most often feeling they being intentionally irrating which perhaps might be the case.

For instance piercings bug me where clothing choice rarely does.....other than ties which I abhor. Archaic things.  

I actually find the henna tattoos attractive often - exotic.....and they wear off. Best of both worlds.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

No macdoc...YOU actually "applied them to trees".  

I just carried the metaphor to it's more logical and relevant conclusion. To better illuminate a point that I thought you'd missed in it's entirety. (Forgive me if I was wrong.)  

I honestly WILL stop talking now. And hope that some others choose to make their opinions on this known to all of the rest of us.

Especially the ladies.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

PB, I'd be happy to lend my editing and bounce ideas services and bounce ideas around for your essays. I always offer friends and too few take me up on my offer. I didn't get _A_s in Honours English just because I look pretty and held "special" meetings with my profs after all.  

I'm not into current fashion trends because I believe in comfort before making myself into a sexual object. Guess I'm just silly that way. 

MacNutt, you didn't give enough warning time to your act and now several spy satellite's have cracked lenses. But, perhaps, that was part of your aim.

*Pet peeve*: cell phone users who loudly state, "I'm on the bus!" or "I'm on the skytrain!" upon answering their phone.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Loafer - I completely agree with you about the double negative people. Don't they ever listen to what they're actually saying? Similarly, those people who say "I could care less" when they mean "I couldn't care less". Think about it people.
- people who say "axe" instead of "ask"
- peope who say "anyways" instead of "anyway"
- the overuse of "awesome" (it must be time for a new word by now), and
the all-time favourite "irregardless". Yes, people are still saying it!


----------



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

Words!!!!! I forgot about this one..

NICE..“Oh it’s nice.“ It is so overused, to me it means mediocre. 

While I’m on a roll. 

SWEET used to describe something good.. Grow up!!

Stupid expressions on a T Shirts like ( but not limited to)

Spoiled Bitch (usually worn by women with small breasts)

Warning: I have an attitude (usually worn by members of the tattooed fraternity)

Filthy Stinking Rich (usually worn by trailer trash)

Etc. Etc. Etc. Etc. Etc. Etc.


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

Oh, this is a great thread! I just told my deadline stressed colleague about "stinand" list and she totally cracked up. (It's ironic that peoples irritations brings smiles to others)

Here's my:
• after factory halogen headlights. Very bright and normally sticking up to high. Very annoying at night.

• drivers of vehicles that hang back from the white line when making a left hand turns (in their own turning lane). Why do they have to be 2 car lengths back, especially when the road sensor it's tripped.

• email people that TYPE IN CAPS. Don't shout









• Clients that don't repect deadlines. There is a reason why we make deadlines, especially in the print industry, when the newspaper or printer is on your phone "where's the ad, we're going to press..." argh  

• co-workers that compalin about everything. Why be so negative? It really starts to get me down.

• my grammer and spelling

• and finally... Aerodynamic sit on lawn tractors. What's the point? They don't go fast enough.









[ September 29, 2004, 01:55 PM: Message edited by: Pylonman ]


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

14. "So, I'm like..."


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The thought of having to buy a new Kryptonite lock because I
can't find my bill from when I bought the lock back in the 90's.










These things ain't cheap anymore,
Especially the new "Kryptonite New York Fahgettaboudit"

Maybe I'll just put the bike in the basement for the rest of the
year and buy a new lock when I get my income tax return next year.

Damned bike thieves!

Dave


----------



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

I’m finding this very therapeutic and so much cheaper than professional help.

Another major irritation in life is the appearance of that little fat jerk the Pillsbury Dough Boy. This overweight fat bastard has giggled and bubbled his way through my TV screen for way too long. He seems to get off on some giant finger (relative to his size) coming down and poking him in the stomach . He then giggles with that annoying prepubescent voice. How dumb is that? How many people do you know that would choose to have a giant‘s finger poke them in the abdomen for a job? One slip and your genitals are toast
Does he get stunt pay for this, or is he just stupid?
Off to a very hot oven with him, and lets hear the last of his annoying voice as he is burnt to a crisp.

BTW . The Jolly Green Giant’s little buddy Sprout is also on my list. I do watch him however, in a vain hope that the Jolly Green will accidentally trample him one day.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

15. I've always _hated_ The Great Gazoo on The Flintstones.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's another:

When Gwyneth Paltrow puts on an English accent in movies. It drives me nuts.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Mrs. Furley how about Angelina's silly British accent in Sky Captain & The World of Tomorrow? I thought of it because Gwyneth is in the movie too.

Pet peeve: terrible Holloywood accents - in particular Russians who say "commrade" frequently. Sometimes when these rubes actually speak in the language it is so bad that even native speakers of the language can't understand it. That ticks me off too!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

People who are fanatics about a music group.

They carry on like the group is God.

It's just friggin' noise boys.

Get over it!

Cheers


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Sinc, your reference to another thread is overtly obvious.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

16. Those *#@$%^&* _blinding_ xenon headlights.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

17. Paris Hilton.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

18. ********


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Overpackaging - I'm thinking the packaging for Epson ink carts, for one. Far too much plastic and cardboard... entirely wasteful. Same deal for replacement razor blades like the Trac II, etc.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

How about The Simple Life presents: Paris Hilton Meets the ********?!?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yeah...she just left my place.
















I gave er a good going over. Despite the fact that she's wayyy too skinny for me.  

Sometime's a ******* just HAS to close his eyes and go ahead and DO something for the community. For the greater good of all, so to speak.

Know whut ah mean, Vern? Hyuk hyuk hyuk.


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

19. Reality Shows


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

20. Adult films featuring MacNutt and Paris Hilton.

Or was I thinking of another words besides "peeve"?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Actually she did have some sort of wussy camera guy with her when she arrived. I think he may actually have gotten some preliminary footage before I glanced up and actually noticed that he was really there.

After that point, no more video. He went down like a sack of stale potatoes after the first good belt to the head. They'll never find the body. And there will be no internet release of this little interlude with the bony rich chick and Salt Spring's most notorious biker dude.  

Like I said...she's wayyy too skinny. I wouldn't want to ruin my reputation, after all. 

Trust me on this.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

18. Overcooked cauliflower.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

19. Gilbert & Sullivan.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Brussel Sprouts
- why try to make something that obviously tastes bad into something that is barely palatable?

Dim Sum chicken feet - you gotta throw somethings away !

Head Cheese

Drivers that won't move over when you come up behind them in the left hand highway lane.

Slow golfers


----------



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

Macspectrum we actually agree on something









Sprouts, Ugh I’m totally with you on this one. The bit that gets me is that no one ever says “Eat your sprouts they are good for you”


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I love sprouts, slathered with butter must be fresh and small. Yummmmmm










Just to make your morning.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

macdoc:


> I love sprouts


Now who's being the antagonist?
 

stinand and I agree?
Mark the date and time.
Check to see if "hell has frozen over."


[ September 29, 2004, 01:12 PM: Message edited by: MACSPECTRUM ]


----------



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

Actually it was Macdoc who was being the antagonist. But what would you and I think if Macnutt also admitted a liking for these this green Devil‘s spawn?









Conspiracy?  
Hell has refrozen over?









I think you and I should invade the Macdoc Kitchen and force feed him pounds of Brussel‘s finest!!

Maybe sprouts can bring world peace?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I *love* Brussel Sprouts! Steamed, sauteed in butter, you name it. Yummy yummy, delicious and nutritious. I'm gonna add a Sprouts recipe to the Recipe thread. I'm gonna!

Continuing my list:

20. Zucchini.









21. Eggplant.
















22. Okra.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

stinand;


> Actually it was Macdoc who was being the antagonist.


post corrected
i will now book an appt. with my shrink to see why i typed macnutt instead of macdoc
the scary part is I actully read it as macdoc the 1st time
(how many lights do you see? - 1984)
oye


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

23. Not refilling the ice cube tray. Why put it back in empty?









[ September 29, 2004, 01:58 PM: Message edited by: Pylonman ]


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

24. No toilet paper

[ September 29, 2004, 01:59 PM: Message edited by: Pylonman ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I despise brussels sprouts, andy. 

I also hate turnips (that particular root vegetable is the devils work). They taste like stale earwax. PeeYOOOK!









Other things that irritate me?

People who know I am into photography, and who stop me in the street and warn me about the latest virus that is attached to jpgs. And then stare blankly when I try to explain that it is just another Windows problem...not an Apple problem.

They still haven't figured out that there is "another operating system" out there. One that actually works.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

> _MacNutt_I'll stop talking now. And listen to what some of the rest of you may have to say about this. Might be quite illuminating.
> 
> Especially if we can get a few more of the female members of this forum to speak up on this subject.


Low-cut, tight fitting pants bug me. They ride up, make it so it's hard to sit down, and make your stay in the bathroom longer than it has to be. 
I guess they look good on some women, but you MUST be ultra skinny to actually wear them - The ultra skinny trees might actually look good with the cable around them... but inevitably the trees mature and get wider trunks... 

Don't get me wrong, I have been know to shed my overalls and baseball cap for more haute couteur garb, but I must be comfortable. 

That may answer my personal feelings regarding Thongs and well underwear in general. 

Gretchen? where are you? You should have something to say about this matter... what with your underwire bras and all .


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

"Haute coture", eh? Care to post anything that might back this up?  

Perhaps in the mugshots thread?

As for Gretchen and her underwire bra....

Where is she anyway? I got a kick out of reading her posts. Did she get banned or something while I was away?


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I'll see what, if anythign I can dig up... 

I used to have an aversion to being in front of the camera - how I ended up behind it most of the time, then realized that to be fair I should let others photograph me, so the photos of me are more recent, and I usually have a dog or 2 or 4 in tow. 

I'll look. 

Gretchen? Probably just scared. [that should bring her out of hiding]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yeah, Gretchen is hiding somewhere behind a rock, weeping uncontrollably.














(THAT oughta bring her out to play, eh?)

Like yourself, Bo, I am always behind the camera. That's why I couldn't find any recent photos of myself that evening so many weeks ago when everyone was accusing me of "hiding" after starting the mugshot thread.

Got a whole bunch of em now, though.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Behind a camera - then my pencil. A portrait - work in progress. 










No wonder I'm becoming so antisocial. 

Gretchen weeping uncontrollably


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You drew that Bo? WAYYYY cool!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Yup... thanks.


----------



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

Bobeep and Macnutt that was a very interesting side thread ( I loved the dog sketch) 
HOWEVER I think you both owe the thread at least 2 more “irritations” to keep us on topic


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

It must have been a male who designed thongs. Totally irritating things whose only use is that of a permanent wedgie.
I don't know of a single person who actually wants one.

Irritations

- people who don't let you finish what you are saying.
You know they aren't listening to you.
Anytime someone starts talking over me about an entirely different subject altogether I simply start mumbling silly things like..."purple spotted and pink elephants running around the ceiling ...."
It eventually sinks in....

Oh I'm sorry, were you talking?.....


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

spouses that interrupt conversations when wanting their partner's attention without so much as a "how do you do"


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

23. I haven't been able to find good, *real* kielbasa in these here parts for years.


----------



## Tara (Aug 17, 2004)

Irritation - shaving. What's the point! And I saw the stupidest ad on TV today, about how much men hate shaving and how this new aftershave will make it all better. If you hate it so much, why do you do it??? If you grow it long enough then you can just trim it. 

I thought the shoes with the really pointy toes were gone for good, guess not...

MAJOR irritation - why don't they sell women's shoes in large sizes?? And when they do, why are the always 'wide'?? I wish we could go back to having cobblers again. 

MAJOR irritation - people who don't listen to you and respond to something you never said.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

irritation: When My dog eats my kneadable eraser
irritation: People in general. 

Is that ok.. or do ya want some more? I gots lots...


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Irritation: Pompous arses who pontificate about things ... and of course don't REALLY have an opinion about.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i find the recent widespread use of the world 'hella' to be 'hella annoying'.

do people use this word outside of the internet? if so i've never heard it.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

24. On the commuter train, having to sit behind someone with the WORLD'S BIGGEST HAIRDO. I can't look straight ahead because all I see is the WORLD'S BIGGEST HAIRDO. Even looking to the right or to the left, my range of vision is still dominated by the WORLD'S BIGGEST HAIRDO.


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

people who stop and chat at the bottom of escalators.

people who crowd the doors on the subway before letting anyone off.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Tailgaters!! Damn them all!
It's been proven you don't get any further by aggressive driving anyway.

Also, people who pick their noses while driving (or anywhere in public, for that matter).

Men who constantly adjust themselves - good god.

Pushy sales people, especially those who think I'm going to buy something because they tell me they have the same one at home.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I was at coffee time yesterday and I was in line with two people in front of me. The other line had two guys. The line I was in went quickly while the other line was slow. When it came to my turn the guy in the slow line jumped in front of me and said "Im going next im in a rush" I had to bite my tounge. I felt like telling him off, but I know how it would of turned out (considering my frame of mind yesterday). It would of came out very nasty so I chose to say nothing. I in some way wish I said something because I really wanted to. I know in the end I did the right thing. He just made himself look extremely rude. Even the Woman working there rollled her eyes. Some people are very rude.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

</font>
Co-workers who steal pens from my desk... leaving my only crappy green one to write with.







</font>
People who touch my screen...</font>
A certain co-worker who leaves make-up smudges all over my Pantone swatch booklet... Those are [email protected]$*! expensive! or</font>
People who don't return my swatch booklet.</font>


----------



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

Bo peep your penance is complete


----------



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

Spoken like a true designer


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Major irritation.

People who are "nicey nicey" to someones face, then once that person leaves make some nasty sarcastic comment. Pathetic.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

> 23. I haven't been able to find good, real kielbasa in these here parts for years.


Come down to my neck of the woods. I'll take you to get the best kielbasa you've ever had. Yummy.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

MacNutt mused:
_I also hate turnips (that particular root vegetable is the devils work). They taste like stale earwax. PeeYOOOK! _ 

You got to eat them raw man. Slice it up thin into french fry size pcs. and dip em in your favorite dressing or salsa. We even eat the leaves,(greens) we call them turnip tops.(Newfoundland=turnip capital of Canada)


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

To continue the thread:

not winning the lottery.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

people who buy lottary tickets and expect to win the jackpot - and these same people who complain when they don't


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Slight de-railing of thread ahead:



> You got to eat them raw man. Slice it up thin into french fry size pcs. and dip em in your favorite dressing or salsa.


I love pickled Turnips! I'm completely addicted to Shwarmas... which isn't good since there's a Shwarma shop on every corner in Ottawa.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

screeeeeeee Full derailment ahead ... 

Have you tried pickled garlic? OMG sheer bliss.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

One of really irritating things in life is inadvertently biting one's tongue while eating delicious pickled ginger.

OK, it was a fried zucchini this morning... I gotta remember not to do ANYTHING before being fully awake.

Unfortuntely, for me that means I can't get anything done before midnight. ;¬)

iG/<


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

People spitting in public, or spitting out their gum. Also, dog owners not picking up after their dogs.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Suppliers with 12 lines of contact information on their 1 line email replies.
TURN THE DAMN SIGNATURE OFF  hmmmmmph  

for example - this is real only the names are changed to protect the guilty
One line content - the rest NOISE




> *$ 548.00 - 713V - Stock is great. *
> 
> 
> *** Please note new fax, phone and address as of Monday July 19, 2004 ***
> ...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, we have a prof in our faculty who received long emails re obscure conferences. Then, he uses the faculty distribution list to sent it to all of use in the faculty. Then, when people complain, he resend the memo, with the original conference description, along with an apology. Talk about taking up needless space on the MUN server.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

And let us not forget pickled, dilled Asparagus.

It is simply to die for.

The perfect condiment in a Caesar, I might add.

Cheers


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

People who store important email in the deleted items folder

People who flood their work inboxes with pictures they send themselves from home, exceeding their mailbox capacity, then complaining that their business email is bouncing.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

People who complain you never write them and the only correspondence they send (even after you've written!!) is a mass/group mail.


----------



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

Governments that can’t count ....9 billion ??????


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Stinand, "I feel your pain." I recall the anger I felt when I heard that the Mulroney government was going to run and $20+ billion deficit, and then announced that it was actually going to be more like $50+ billion.  And then their attitude seemed to be "Oops! Sorry about that."  That was the year they promised to fund a national childcare program to the tune of $3 billion. Needless to say, it never came about that year.   







Still, I would rather have a government that said we brought in more money than we planned than to say we brought in less and now have to borrow even more money.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Better 9 billion plus than 1/2 trillion negative like a certain neighbouring nation.









If the US goes into the tank then having an excellent GDP to debt ratio will help Canada weather the inevitable recession that would cause.
Put it away while the times are good.
Survey after survey says we don;t want tax cuts just more intelligent use of funds.
Debt pay down IS one good use.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, I felt that Kerry nailed Bush on the state of the economy during last night's debate. I only hope that it has an impact upon the outcome of the election. We shall see.


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

This is a good thread for isolated blurts! I know I will feel better after this:

Probably already mentioned but here's my two:

1) People who make the sidewalk into a biohazard by horking on it. I gotta walk there! 

2) Receiving change. It's coins, THEN bills. Not bills...then dump the coins on top of the bills so they slide off. 

That's it.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Eukaryotic (do you have friends that are prokaryotes?)

1) Sorry, will hork on the boulevard from now on.
2) Can't help you there, not in the service industry.


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Carex said:


> Eukaryotic (do you have friends that are prokaryotes?)
> 
> 1) Sorry, will hork on the boulevard from now on.
> 2) Can't help you there, not in the service industry.


Sure. I've been known to even hang with some cyanobacteria on occassion. They're a bad influence though...being a little less evolved and all.


----------



## Boomcha (Jan 29, 2004)

People who insist on telling the same joke or saying the same unfunny thing over and over through the course of the day.

And people who have a converstation going between themselves and when you walk in the room they expect you to know what the heck they were talking about just like you were there from the start. 

GOSH!!! (with nods to Napoleon Dynamite!)

Jorge


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

> ...being a little less evolved and all.


Ya, but they have been around forever, so they are very experienced.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

*Yogurt confusion*

Hey, this irritating thread is back!

OK, we use about a litre of plain yogurt a week. I make a quick tasty sauce using yogurt and curry paste. When I go to the store I look at the yogurt shelf, see "low fat, plain" and grab one. At dinner I mix curry paste with yogurt, ... hmm, sauce smells funny. Look at container, oh, it's "french vanilla". Damn!

They make the packages look *exactly* the same, except for the tiny words french vanilla where plain would be. It's easy to not get the strawberry or other flavoured yogurts, because it has an enormous picture of a big ripe strawberry or other fruit on it. 

I've done this twice in the last two weeks and a few other times in the past. I can't be the only one who does this. I suspect the only reason the store sells the quantities of french vanilla that it does, is because of people like me. I can see the store manager hollering to his employees; "Holy smoke, french vanilla yogurt sales are up again, order more! Cut the order on the plain, nobody's buying that crap!"


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

Kleenex that breaks when you sneeze/blow your nose at work.


----------

